# Was brauch ich für Programmierung von PS3 (Moeller)



## Nox (8 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich habe neulich eine Moeller SPS PS3 DC bekommen.
Wie kann ich die programmieren?

Die PS4 verfügt (glaub ich) über eine SUCOnet Schnittstelle. Die PS3 auch?

Und istder Befehlssatz der PS3 der selbe, wie von der PS4?


Danke schonmal im voraus für konstruktive Antworten =)


- Nox -


----------



## freak (9 Juli 2005)

Hallo 

ich bin vor kurzem vor dem gleichem Problem gestanden.
Die PS3 kann an ein SUCONET angeschlossen werden.
Programmieren kann man die SPS über eine Software auf PC
oder mit einem PROGRAMMIERGERÄT PRG3 / 3s / 300

mir seldst fehlt noch das Programmierkabel!
falls du eines findest » sag mir bitte bescheid


----------



## Nox (9 Juli 2005)

Das Programmierkabel zum SUCOnet sollte wohl ein ganz einfaches sein...


Wie kann man ein Suconet K/K1 Kabel selbst anfertigen ?

      Mit dem 2-adrig abgeschirmten Kabel LT309.096 und dem
      5 pol.DIN Stecker S1-PS3 kann eine Suconet K/K1 Leitung
      selbst angefertigt werden.

      Pinbelegung Stecker:
       Pin   Belegung  
      1 Datenleitung RS485(TB/RB)
      2,3,5 intern belegt
4 Datenleitung RS485 (TA/RA)

Quelle:
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/faq_frage.jsp?id=75


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Nox: Die Beschreibung ist wohl für den RS 485 Austausch von PS3 auf PS3 und nicht auf PC ?????
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/awadetail.jsp?language=de&catid=49
Oben im Link ist mal die Zusammenfassung (zurzeit geht der Download bei Möller nicht, wahrscheinlich nur in der Woche)
Bei RS485 kannst Du nicht direkt auf RS 232 gehen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Nox (9 Juli 2005)

ohne mich durch die PDFs zu wuseln (ich hab jetzt Feierabend=):
Braucht man "nur" den Schnittstellenkonverter um von RS485 auf RS232?
Und wenn ja, gibts irgendwo einen Schaltplan? Bei eBay und Co kursieren zwar einige Schnittstellenkonverter, aber ob das die "richtigen" steht natürlich nicht da.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (10 Juli 2005)

*Programmierkabel für PS3?!*

Hallo!

Bitte zu Beachtung:

Die PS3 und PS4-101, PS4-111 sind gleich, was die
Programmierung betrifft.
Leider braucht man eine Programmierkabel, was nicht
nach zu bauen geht! ( habs schon versucht!)
ZB4-501-UM1 für 167€teuro bei Moeller

Es gab da mal eine ISA Karte für PC , heißt 
EPC 334.1 , nur noch bei EBAY!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Nox (10 Juli 2005)

Aber die PS4-111 hat doch (auch?!) einen SUCOnet K1 Anschluss.

In einem Labor in meiner Hochschule steht eine PS4-200-mm1 und die hat auch "nur" einen SUCOnet-Anschluss (aber ich glaube noch einen dazu)


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
bin gerade bei ebay über so eine Karte gestolpert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=57517&item=7527888545&rd=1

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Socke (10 Juli 2005)

*PS3 programmieren...*

Tach zusammen,

ich hatte mich da auch mal informiert, was man alles braucht für die PS3 zu programmieren, weil ich aktuell auch 2 davon habe und nichts damit anfangen kann.

Also mann braucht (wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt hat) ein Programmierkabel Best.-Nr. ZB4-501-UM1 und die Software Sucsoft S3, Best.-Nr. S30-S3-D
Das gibts alles noch bei Moeller zu bestellen, allerdings zusammen für ca. 360 € (Preise sind ca 1/2 Jahr alt)


----------



## Uwe Schröder (10 Juli 2005)

*Steckerfunktion!!!*

Hallo!

Nun scheint hier immer noch etwas unklar zu sein?

Der linke Stecker ist hauptsachlich an der PS3 und PS4-101, PS4-111
zum Programmieren da.
Darauf wird der Stecker mit dem Programmierkabel
gesteckt. Man kann auch die Karte bei EBAY ersteigern
und dann von der Karte auf den Rundstecker mit
einem normalen kabel gehn.

Der rechte Stecker ist für den Sytem - Bus SUCONET K1!
Über Ihn kann an einer Master - SPS bis zu 3 Slave SPS
betrieben werden. Deshalb kann man auch auf den linken
Stecker ein Bus - Kabel stecken, zum durchschleifen!

Bitte die PS4-200 Familie nicht mit PS3 vergleichen.
PS4-200 hat eine andere Software und was viel besser ist,
eine RS 232 Schnittstelle auf dem linken Stecker!
Zur Familie gehören:
PS4-200MM1
PS4-141MM1
PS4-151MM1
PS4-271MM1
(Man kann aber an diese Familie, ein PS3 als Slave koppeln!)

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Nox (11 Juli 2005)

Das scheint mir alles etwas zu kompliziert zu sein.
Ich werd die PS3 wohl wieder verhöckern und mir stattdessen eine PS4-200 holen.
Hat jemand eine gnstig da? Ich hab dafür günstig eine PS3 abzugeben =)

Obwohl die PS3 16digitale Ein und 16 digitale Ausgänge hat .. die PS4-200 nur 8 =/ Und auch nur 1xanalog Ein und 1x out. Die PS3 hat 4 ein und 1 out.

Alles Mist =)


----------



## freak (11 Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

die Software für die PS3» S30 



 
                         leider wurde diese software am 05.05.07 bei einem absturtz meines pc´s zerstört


----------



## Uwe Schröder (11 Juli 2005)

*Immer wieder PS3*

Hallo NOX!

Man kann aber die PS4-200 lokal erweitern!
Das geht bis zu 6 LE - Module!
Digitale Eingänge, Digitale Ausgänge, Analoge
Eingänge und Ausgänge usw......

Die Software SUCOsoft V5.XX ist auch besser!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Nox (11 Juli 2005)

Weiss schon, aber die PS4-200 kostet ja schon um die 100 Euro. Von den lokalen Erweiterungen gar nicht zu sprechen. (Mich würde die Ethernet-Erweiterung interessieren)

Aber jetzt liegt erstmal die PS3 rum und ich weiss nicht, wie ich die programmieren soll =((


----------



## Nox (14 Juli 2005)

Mir fällt da grad was auf:

bei einer anderen (sher unbekannten) SPS reicht zum programmieren ein RS232/485 Konverter, wei er zu tausenden bei Kassensystemem anklang findet. Könnte man den nicht auch für die PS3 benutzen?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Juli 2005)

*Zwecklos*

Hallo!

Nö, hab ich alles schon probiert.

Es ist keine saubere RS485 Schnittstelle.


mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Dirk69 (28 Juli 2007)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bitte zu Beachtung:
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

geht da nicht auch ein UM 1.x-x? Gibt es auch bei ebay. Hab mir gerade ein UM 1.2-3 ersteigert. Aber noch nicht probiert...


----------

